# GOOD NEWS everyone!!!!!



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok got off the phone with the vet, she is responsive and even wagging her tail when they come to the cage. They say I can pick her up at 7 a.m as they still want to make sure she is 150% before she comes home. 
Also, I was talking to a girlfriend who had dogs and we were going over what possibly could have happened ( she dosent feed raw, but thinks its a great diet so I didn't have to battle with her) she asked me what I did different, I said nothing she ate chicken.. She asked if I put a sauce or spice on it. I did!!!! As a treat I put a little sauce from last nights ox tail stew on her raw chicken!! ( I never ever do this but thought as a treat as she was such a good girl for the dinner party!), well what a mistake. I thought just chocolate was posionus for them.. I didn't know that onions,garlic, and chives where also .. My stew contained all of this!! And her being only 2.7lbs her little body couldn't handle it. Omg I feel like a knob!! But either way I'm happy that she isn't going to die as I need her more then I can put into words... I will NEVER make this mistake again!!! 
I really want to say thank you to all of you who took the time to reply and send your thoughts and prayers our way.. I needed support and was not going to get it here... I can't Thank you all enough for the impact you made while I was going through the roughest hours I have experienced since becoming a furmama. Thank you all!!!!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Well if thats the only thing done different, and it isnt likely she got into something naughty, then the sauce could well be the culprit! At least you know now, and wont ever make that mistake again. I know what it's like though - you think "they've been so good, they're so cute... I'll just give them a yummy treat" lol


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

It was .. My friend told me there allergic to onions and when I googled it onions, chives and garlic are just as bad a coco!!!! And my stew contained all of this in large amounts ( I was feeding a lot of people). 
Thank god she is ok.. I can breath again knowing a stomachs pump and she will be home with me! And besides the horrible stress it caused me and the aweful time it caused her I will never forget that a onion,garlic, and chives cost me 900 dollars. There is no money limit to my love for her .. But I will never make this mistake again in my life!!! Her boy treat will be a small amount of cooked liver.. Nothing but raw and no spices or veggies again!!!


----------



## Maligatork9 (Feb 8, 2012)

I hope that's all it was and I'm glad she is doing better!!


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

I hope so too!! And so am I! I will be watching her like a hawk when she comes home and will take her right back if I see anything odd. I'm sure te vet will be watching her tonight as well and inform me if I should be taken any other measures.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Dose anyone know more about toxic foods? I have been reading about onions and it's saying 2-3 days before symptoms occur ... This could be wrong ? Could there be a issue with in 2-3 hours?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I know onions and large amounts of garlic can cause anemia (hemolyze the red blood cells so they burst). My dogs have accidentily eaten onions before and nothing happened that I could see externally. However, none of my dogs are that small. It could be the culprit but Im not 100% convinced. But lesson learned, NO onions, garlic, chives. 

Here is a list I found:

Poisonous Food List for Cats and Dogs

Glad to hear she is coming around.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Ya once I started reading up on it.. I wasn't convinced either that this is what caused it. I will definitely not be ruling this as the issue 100%. And being talking to the vet when I see her in the morning. There has to be more to it. Will the animea be a result that is permiante ? Or over a period of time? And hmmm.. If anyone ha any idea or similar stories I would love to here.
And he's lesson learned.
She is coming out of the conatonic state so atleast this is still good news.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Good news!! Some of those seizure type issues are so hard to diagnose, I hope the stew was truly the culprit. It sounds promising though since once they flushed her system she was doing better. Even if it was something other than the stew, she's getting better and that's all that counts!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm really glad to get up this morning and read that she's doing so much better. One thing, you can't beat yourself up, mistakes happen, gosh, I'd have been inclined to do the same thing, it's easy to do.
Hopefully it was the sauce, if it wasn't then it does sound like it was something else she ate. Maybe one of your guests slipped her a treat or something? Anyway, go and pick up your pup and put it down to experience and enjoy her!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Were there any herbs in there? Some herbs can cause seizures. you don't give her any kind of rawhide chew, do you? The bleach can cause seizures in small dogs.

I know from long experience that having a bunch of people over to the house will often result in an ER trip for your dog. I did it with Snorkels two weeks ago when my relatives left food on the floor. 

Xylitol will make dogs sick and it's in alot of stuff like sugar free gum. I had a trip to the ER with a foster dog because the same relatives left gum out where he could get it three years ago. 

So, the timing is kind of suspicious - lots of company, sick dog - they seem to go hand in hand. And it definitely could have been something in the stew even if not the onions. She is such a tiny, tiny dog that it's not going to take much to poison her. 

I'm so glad she is better! I know that was scary. I hope everything continues to get better from now on. You might tell your vet she had some onions, just in case. It seems alot of dogs have no reactions.

Oh, and grapes. Some dogs eat them fine, but they destroy the kidneys of some dogs. I didn't have to go to the ER because I had hydrogen peroxide, but I had to make her throw up once too during a relative visit because they fed her grapes.
,


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, one more thing - have you had any vaccinations lately? Or a flea treatment? Those can both cause seizures, I think.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes best v day gift ever is having my little girl home!!!
Talked to the vet, she said it is not likey the stew. Her symptoms where more serious with neurological indicators. So she said its probably something else she got into ... Either way will be keeping a close eye and loving her so much!!! It makes me want to wrap her in bubble wrap and never let her have the chance of being hurt again!!! Lolz


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

xellil said:


> Oh, one more thing - have you had any vaccinations lately? Or a flea treatment? Those can both cause seizures, I think.


Good point....flea meds especially can be so bad for dogs all round, especially those sensitive to those chemicals. Same with heartworm pills and vaccinations.
It's so hard because there are so many possible triggers. Hopefully it was a oncer. Was the vet able to give you anything for your pup incase it ever happens again?


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Onions for sure.

Garlic I find mixed advice on. Better to be safe .. I don't think garlic is needed as part of their diet. 

Glad for the great news!


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Good point....flea meds especially can be so bad for dogs all round, especially those sensitive to those chemicals. Same with heartworm pills and vaccinations.
> It's so hard because there are so many possible triggers. Hopefully it was a oncer. Was the vet able to give you anything for your pup incase it ever happens again?


No none of it. That's the crazy thing it was just so out of no where. I also hope it was a oncer! I couldn't go through this again. But she's home now.. Looking pathetic and in loving it!! He just wants to crawl under my skin and stay there I think.. And that's ok with me  
I don't belive in all those medications for dogs.. I belive in a natural and pure approach to her. Unless required, she is medication free. Either way u all are amazing awesome people!! So glad to have a social network with all of you on it!


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Onions for sure.
> 
> Garlic I find mixed advice on. Better to be safe .. I don't think garlic is needed as part of their diet.
> 
> Glad for the great news!


Yes better safe then sorry. She will never get another species inappropriate treat again in her life! I don't normally do it anyways, so the habit wont be hard to break as I don't have one Lolz. But the vet didnt think it's the garlic or onion. The nuralogical systems are the reason she didn't think so... So I have to watch her and if it happens again she will need to go for more extensive blood work and testing as they think it would be a deeper cause if it were to happen twice. Crossing fingers it will never occur again.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Btw how silly is this.
When I called they told me that at 2 a.m they are going to feed her to ensure she is keeping her food down. I said "uuuhh,,, what are you planning to feed her?, please dont feed her kibble.. Wet food at the most" Lolz I just can't handle the thought of kibble entering her body!! I'm sure they thought I was a nut!


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

xellil said:


> Were there any herbs in there? Some herbs can cause seizures. you don't give her any kind of rawhide chew, do you? The bleach can cause seizures in small dogs.
> 
> I know from long experience that having a bunch of people over to the house will often result in an ER trip for your dog. I did it with Snorkels two weeks ago when my relatives left food on the floor.
> 
> ...


Oh wow!! Yes I googled everything I could find online about toxic foods to them. There was herbs in it!! Tarragon and italian mixture.. I didn't find any info online about that though.. Will do a more in depth search today now that I can breath again. And I never even thought of the possibility that any of my company would feed her as they know I'm a raw feeder, but very good point.. It's a hard but good learning lesson for me.! Stick with what I do best .. Raw! And watch out for guests!! Sorry to hear your party luck though! I would be so angry! Not only for my puppy , but once they are done and home the bill is insane at ER


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

You asked if the anemia is permanent I believe? If it was a one time thing, the body is constantly making red blood cells so the ones that hemolyzed will be replaced. 

Sargeant had a seizure one time. Scariest. Thing. Ever. Whenever my husband and I fight (more like I yell and he listens lol) Sargeant heads for cover. He is like a little kid seeing mommy and daddy fight. Well, this particular time he went into a seizure. The vets told me they can not tell me why he did as many things can cause a seizure. It sucks that they don't have a test to determine why he did have one. I am just thankful he has not had another one. 

And glad to hear your baby is home with you where she should be. Hopefully, she never has one again either.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have read in too many places to count, that onions and garlic are toxic to a dog.....most of the time, the dog has some weight and can throw off the occasional garlic or onion, but 2 lbs of dog probably wouldn't.

i'm just so happy that she's okay.....yay!!!!!!

once we started feeding raw, i have to say, my dogs just don't get anything else. if they are getting a treat, i'll cut some of their food into pieces, maybe dehydrate them in the oven...and right now, they are on the treadmill. their treat will be liver LOL


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> You asked if the anemia is permanent I believe? If it was a one time thing, the body is constantly making red blood cells so the ones that hemolyzed will be replaced.
> 
> Sargeant had a seizure one time. Scariest. Thing. Ever. Whenever my husband and I fight (more like I yell and he listens lol) Sargeant heads for cover. He is like a little kid seeing mommy and daddy fight. Well, this particular time he went into a seizure. The vets told me they can not tell me why he did as many things can cause a seizure. It sucks that they don't have a test to determine why he did have one. I am just thankful he has not had another one.
> 
> And glad to hear your baby is home with you where she should be. Hopefully, she never has one again either.


Ok great, the vet said possibly by unlikely that she will have it forever as its not a regular item she eats. And isn't that just the nuttiest thing that they can't figure it out.. Well I guess like humans seizures are a mystery as well in most cases. Well I will be loving her extra hard today and not allowing anything in her mouth!


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

magicre said:


> i have read in too many places to count, that onions and garlic are toxic to a dog.....most of the time, the dog has some weight and can throw off the occasional garlic or onion, but 2 lbs of dog probably wouldn't.
> 
> i'm just so happy that she's okay.....yay!!!!!!
> 
> once we started feeding raw, i have to say, my dogs just don't get anything else. if they are getting a treat, i'll cut some of their food into pieces, maybe dehydrate them in the oven...and right now, they are on the treadmill. their treat will be liver LOL


See and I never in a million years woul hve thought they were.. I mean really its a odd thing.. But now I know! And yes I normally only feed her raw foods.. She almos never gets treats as she eats so well anyways.. But I just thought it wouldn't hurt and boy was I wrong to the tenth power. Ony liver treats from now on.. How do u dehydrate your foods in the oven anyways? I thought you needed a special gadget.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Halliebrooks said:


> Ok great, the vet said possibly by unlikely that she will have it forever as its not a regular item she eats. And isn't that just the nuttiest thing that they can't figure it out.. Well I guess like humans seizures are a mystery as well in most cases. Well I will be loving her extra hard today and not allowing anything in her mouth!


sometimes steam comes out of my ears.

i don't know why she had a seizure....doesn't mean it will ever happen again.

there are such things called idiopathic seizures....no reason, no apparent cause.....something misfired in the brain and there we go. it may never happen again.

they do not have to be a forever thing. babies get seizures...and grow out of them...your puppy is six months old. still a puppy. puppies can have seizures for no reason...although i know having a reason makes you feel better....

as to the anemia....i hope your vet didn't tell you it is forever.....if so, time for a new vet.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

So glad to hear she is ok!

We brought Buck home at eight weeks old and by the time he was eleven weeks old he had had four seizures. We never did figure out what caused them. He is now 10 1/2 months old and has not had one since. There are so many things that could have caused them but, if it wasn't something he ate, he grew out of them. He is smart as a whip, sharp as a tack, stubborn as a mule, and bossy as a woman. All of the things a hound should be. 

The first thing that came to MY mind was that maybe some of your guests snuck her some of their food. If she got a little from various people PLUS what you gave her... That very well could have caused it. A little dog like that can't handle being fed toxic foods from EVERYONE!

What I do when we have friends over is tell everyone that the dogs are NOT to be fed the dinner that I have cooked (or ordered) and that anyone who gets caught feeding the dog will be kicked out of my house, never to return. I don't take kindly to people feeding my dogs unapproved tidbits. More often than not, though, Buck is told to stick with me wherever I may be in the house while Dude is similarly told to stick with my husband. If we don't have a free hand to always be able to grab said dog or to correct them, they are tied to our belts via their leashes. I feel comfortable doing that because that way people can't slip them food and they are always within arms reach. I don't take kindly to people harassing my dogs either.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Halliebrooks said:


> Btw how silly is this.
> When I called they told me that at 2 a.m they are going to feed her to ensure she is keeping her food down. I said "uuuhh,,, what are you planning to feed her?, please dont feed her kibble.. Wet food at the most" Lolz I just can't handle the thought of kibble entering her body!! I'm sure they thought I was a nut!



I think you are very wise to keep kibble from entering her body. That's all you need is "non species appropriate" food sitting and fermenting in her gut. I know I am preaching to the choir:smile:


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I glad your baby is better! 

I went through a similar experience with my old boxer, Nalah. She started having seizures, but wasnt getting into anything. I had them do blood work and her levels were low. They put her on phenobarbitol (sp) and it made the seizures worse. I stopped giving it to her and talked to the vet about things that could cause her seizures. She said allergies can trigger them, and she believed that she was allergic to the pheno. I started looking into what her allergies could be to, and that was when I started researching dog food. She was eating purina. And I talked to the vet and switched her to Canidae. The seizures were less, but not gone. So I switched her to Taste of the Wild. He seizures were few and far inbetween, but she developed pancrientitus (sp). I switched her to raw, her levels became normal, no more pancrentitus, no more seizures. Her new owners still feed her raw and she has not had a seizure in 3 years! 

I would baby proof your house any way possible that she might get into something, and make sure she only gets what mother nature intended. Hopefuly this was a fluke one time thing. Good luck!


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> So glad to hear she is ok!
> 
> We brought Buck home at eight weeks old and by the time he was eleven weeks old he had had four seizures. We never did figure out what caused them. He is now 10 1/2 months old and has not had one since. There are so many things that could have caused them but, if it wasn't something he ate, he grew out of them. He is smart as a whip, sharp as a tack, stubborn as a mule, and bossy as a woman. All of the things a hound should be.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea! Defentinetly safer and your right your guests shouldn't feed your dog, anything! I think I'm going to be holding off on any dinner parties for a while. Just want to stay home with my baby and make sure she is ok.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> So glad to hear she is ok!
> 
> We brought Buck home at eight weeks old and by the time he was eleven weeks old he had had four seizures. We never did figure out what caused them. He is now 10 1/2 months old and has not had one since. There are so many things that could have caused them but, if it wasn't something he ate, he grew out of them. He is smart as a whip, sharp as a tack, stubborn as a mule, and bossy as a woman. All of the things a hound should be.
> 
> ...


you know, I love my relatives. But this last visit - I think I may take your list and use it next time.

We are on a septic system. I tell everyone that comes in here they cannot flush anything down there. Well, it stopped up three times. The last time when they were trying to blow it out the pipe broke and had to be replaced. They found tampons as well as other odds and ends in the pipe. And THEN I found out that one family member had brought their own toilet paper because they didn't like my septic-safe TP. I realize the pipe was old and would need to be replaced eventually, but without a job right now that's an expense I could have lived without paying.

And the dogs - Snorkels ER visit. After that, we walked the house regularly and STILL found all kinds of food laying around. We didn't do exactly what you did, but my husband and I handed Snorkels off to each other and made sure she wasn't left to her own devices.

It was very difficult to watch the dogs with my dad's funeral going on and 30 people in and out. I wonder if I should have just boarded them.

Plus, because people wouldn't listen to me and basically did whatever the heck they wanted, it cost me almost $2500 between Snorkels and the septic system.


----------

